# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  1IDM — изначально разрабатывался как платформа для широкого круга пользователей

## CyberWriter

*Расскажите о компании: когда она образована и какие задачи перед собой ставит?*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

